# I've got a nerney on my finger....



## Thinlizzy (Apr 6, 2020)

I've got a nerney on my finger and I can't flick it off. 

My niece had a booger diddy that went like that. I thought of it while trying to get that latex nerny off my fingers!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

It's even worse when you get great stuff foam all over your hands...


----------



## Thinlizzy (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks for the warning!!!


----------

